

Ask HN: What to do about a fake cofounder? - lined9292

Hi all,<p>What happens when someone you fired a while ago claims they&#x27;re a co-founder on Linkedin?<p>Basically hired a terrible independent contractor, and had to fire him a few months later. He now claims he is a co-founder, despite the contract stipulating that he clearly is just an independent contractor.<p>Last thing I want are investors asking about him. I fear he has lots of baggage.
======
dang
This post got killed by a spam filter; sorry, those are tuned more
aggressively for new accounts. We've marked your account legit so this
shouldn't happen if you try again.

~~~
lined9292
Would it be OK for me to re-post this question?

~~~
dang
Oh yes, that's what I meant by try again.

